# What Is Done With "Spent" Milk Cows



## Nifty (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay, you all know I don't know a thing about cows, so I apologize for this question:

On the way home from Yosemite we saw a TON of Holstein cows that were, I assume, for milking.  Then I got to wondering...

The cow breed chart  posted on this site (great job Farmer Kitty) lists "Dairy" and "Beef" breeds.   I'd have to assume that there is a point where a cow stops being super productive (like chickens and eggs) that they are "culled" and I'd guess used for meat?

I guess I just never really thought about it.  Anybody know the answer?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 18, 2008)

We ship them off to the sales barn where they are sold for meat. They are usually processed for hamburger as being older they are tougher and not good for steaks and roasts.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 18, 2008)

as kitty said when their milking life is done in the barn.they are sent to the sale barn.an packers buy them for meat.an they are made into hamberger.


----------



## beefy (Sep 18, 2008)

a lot of them go to live at McDonalds.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 18, 2008)

Ahhh, now beefy he has young children. They don't need to know that.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 3, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Ahhh, now beefy he has young children. They don't need to know that.


or the other ingredients that makes up a big mac.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Oct 24, 2008)

beefy said:
			
		

> a lot of them go to live at McDonalds.


There is actual beef in McDonald's burgers?!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 24, 2008)

they havent used fillers in hamberger since the early 70s.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Oct 24, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> they havent used fillers in hamberger since the early 70s.


all burgers or just McD's


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 24, 2008)

all bergers are 100% pure beef now.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 24, 2008)

I never liked McDonalds, so when the boy was small, I told him they sold Kangaroo meat!
One relative that took him out to lunch, was madder than heck,  because the boy refused to eat his McDonalds burger!


----------



## MissPrissy (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops! LOL


----------

